# basement train ?



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

i wish i had the money and time for this, kinda cool i think
http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/...-in-his-basement/story-e6frfq80-1226556564492 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

pretty cool


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And you should see how much his ticket prices keep increasing each month! 

(Quite the unique man cave!)

TJ


----------



## colin10 (Jan 15, 2013)

That's my sons dream..lol


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

I remember when I was younger, on family vacations there would be those caboose motels and I would always want to stay in one, but we never did. Looking back, I remember how shady and battered down they looked.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Hmm caboose guest room??? Have to put that on the "what the heck are we gonna do with the unfinished basement" list.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

N scale catastrophe said:


> Hmm caboose guest room??? Have to put that on the "what the heck are we gonna do with the unfinished basement" list.


It's much like the ones in these pictures, these are in NY state, but I think the ones I saw were out west, and that was like when I was 8, so about 11 years ago. Plus they looked way more trailer park like


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Saw that on the news a while back. Here's a link to another story about it


http://www.odditycentral.com/news/meet-the-guy-who-built-a-train-in-his-basement.html

I think this train fanatic peaked big time


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's one in PA right next to the TCA Toy Train Museum.....

http://www.redcaboosemotel.com/


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Here's one in PA right next to the TCA Toy Train Museum.....
> 
> http://www.redcaboosemotel.com/


My wife and I stayed there a few years back, it was a fun weekend, at least for me. We walked to the TCA museum, spent time at the Pennsylvania Railroad Museum, rode the Strasburg Railroad and visited the Choo Choo Barn. We've also stayed at the Fulton Steamboat Inn, and spent time at Cherry Crest Farm corn maze. There is also outlet shopping in the area, and you will have no problem finding lots of good food, after all, it is in the middle of Amish country.

It wasn't the Ritz, but it was a neat experience.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Locodub said:


> My wife and I stayed there a few years back, it was a fun weekend, at least for me. We walked to the TCA museum, spent time at the Pennsylvania Railroad Museum, rode the Strasburg Railroad and visited the Choo Choo Barn. We've also stayed at the Fulton Steamboat Inn, and spent time at Cherry Crest Farm corn maze. There is also outlet shopping in the area, and you will have no problem finding lots of good food, after all, it is in the middle of Amish country.
> 
> It wasn't the Ritz, but it was a neat experience.


Did the same trip back a few years with my boys. They LOVED sleeping in the cupola.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

This is the one that I want to stay in.

http://mountainrailwv.com/choose-a-train/castaway-caboose


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

The basement train is in Jason Shron's basement, he is the owner of Rapido Trains. Here is an article from their website about it:

http://www.rapidotrains.com/about1.html

They make beautifully detailed HO and N scale trains, for example:

http://www.rapidotrains.com/scl1.html


----------

